# Cool 'N' Quiet AM3 motherboard with best onboard graphics



## prakum (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi

Please recommend a Cool 'n' Quiet motherboard for Athlon II X2 Regor 2.8GHz CPU with best Onboard Video Graphics Chipset for a limited Budget.

Thanks


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 20, 2010)

Your budget??


----------



## toad_frog09 (Jun 20, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Your budget??



limited...

Sorry bad joke.
I think Gigabyte MA78GMT-USB3 might do.
But again, budget.


----------



## prakum (Jun 21, 2010)

My Budget is within or around 3.7K for motherboard. please recommend a  robust motherboard with best onboard graphics and most features available. Thanks


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 21, 2010)

@3.7k, get Biostar TA755G3+. its only option. not best good. also graphics is one of ATI Radeon based & will play most games. get it.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 21, 2010)

If you could spare 300-400 more, you could get Biostar TA785G3 HD which is a very good board.


----------

